# Aspiring Photographer



## derezzy (Apr 7, 2013)

What Photography means to me is the pictures paint a picture and tell a story weather it be a person or an object every curve lighting effect and picture tells a story and thats why I want to take as many pictures I can. 

Like my Photography Page 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/De-rezzy-Photography/138737339638043?ref=hl

Hey Everyone this is yah girl Desiree aka De-ReZzy I want to promote my page so if you need any pictures done for flyers magazines anything of that matter feel free to leave me a message in my inbox ask me questions and like my photography page look at my work and spread the word.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Light Guru (Apr 7, 2013)

If you want feedback on your images post them here. A LOT of people will not follow a links, especially links to Facebook.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 7, 2013)

A few thoughts OP.  First of all, as already mentioned, many of our members don't like to follow off-site links.  One of the best ways that you can grow as a photographer is to post images here for "C&C" (Comments & Critique).  This will give you an idea of what fellow photographers think of your work and highlight areas for improvement.  Remember, family and friends are NOT the people you want judging your work.  They like you, they will tell you that anything you do is wonderful.  Our community will be a little more objective and tell you what we think is good, and more importantly, what we think isn't so good.

I would also point out that as this is a community of photographers, many of whom are full-time working professionals in the field, there's not likely to be an overwhelming response to your soliciation.  Having looked at your facebook page, I will make a general observation:  Spend a little more time getting the basics of the craft down pat before you hang out your shingle.  Not to say that you cannot become a successful professional photographer, but you're not quite there yet.  Simply owning a camera and enjoying photography doesn not automatically make you a skilled photographer than buying a block of clay and a wheel makes you a skilled potter.  There's a LOT to learn; you're on your way, but try and walk before you run!


----------



## shefjr (Apr 7, 2013)

tirediron said:


> A few thoughts OP.  First of all, as already mentioned, many of our members don't like to follow off-site links.  One of the best ways that you can grow as a photographer is to post images here for "C&C" (Comments & Critique).  This will give you an idea of what fellow photographers think of your work and highlight areas for improvement.  Remember, family and friends are NOT the people you want judging your work.  They like you, they will tell you that anything you do is wonderful.  Our community will be a little more objective and tell you what we think is good, and more importantly, what we think isn't so good.
> 
> I would also point out that as this is a community of photographers, many of whom are full-time working professionals in the field, there's not likely to be an overwhelming response to your soliciation.  Having looked at your facebook page, I will make a general observation:  Spend a little more time getting the basics of the craft down pat before you hang out your shingle.  Not to say that you cannot become a successful professional photographer, but you're not quite there yet.  Simply owning a camera and enjoying photography doesn not automatically make you a skilled photographer than buying a block of clay and a wheel makes you a skilled potter.  There's a LOT to learn; you're on your way, but try and walk before you run!



Words well put John! :thumbup:


----------



## Benco (Apr 7, 2013)

If you're after feedback I'd say work on your tecnhique. You say some encouraging things about what motivates you but the execution is letting you down. Study. Practice.


----------



## Designer (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi, derezzy, and welcome to the forums!  You have expressed your interest in photography quite well, and I wish you luck and success!


----------



## 412 Burgh (Apr 7, 2013)

oh no she didn't gurrrrlfrieeeend


----------



## texkam (Apr 7, 2013)

Advice: Look up the meaning of the word "cull". Good luck.


----------

